# How do I date my Bianchi bicycle?



## Alacarts (Jul 29, 2010)

Just today my mother gave me my father's old Bianchi bicycle.   It is definitely NOT in mint condition....my brother spray-painted most of it when he was a teenager, but he thoughtfully did not paint anything that had the Bianchi logo on it.  My dad was born in Italy and came to the US in 1954.  This bicycle either dates from his university days--he started at the University of Rome in 1939--or when my folks got married (1952).  Are there books, catalogs or websites I should look at?  Or is there somebody in the Maryland/DC area who might be able to identify it?


----------



## OldRider (Jul 29, 2010)

You might want to try www.bikeforums.net
They specialize in vintage road bikes, have your pictures handy, much easier to identify that way


----------



## Alacarts (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 30, 2010)

Sounds like a great bike. Post a picture if you can. It may be possible to clean off the spray paint.


----------



## Alacarts (Aug 6, 2010)

Here is the link to a set of photos on flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/52830021@N08/sets/72157624665555564/with/4865444071/


----------



## Alacarts (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's the link to a set of photos on flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/52830021@N08/sets/72157624665555564/with/4865444071/


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow!
 That's a sweet bike. I like the subtle details, like the fender skirts and the fully enclosed chain case. 
Thanks for posting the pictures. 
Even though it appears to have some re paint, I wouldn't change a thing on it. It still has enough of the original paint to see what it was. Kind of like the Acropolis. You don't need to see everything to get the idea of what it looked like.
As for the year, It looks like post war 50s but I really don't know. Hopefully a European bicycle fanatic will be able to pipoint it for you.
 Great bike! 
 I'm sure that you cherish it as the family hierloom that it is. Your Dad would be pleased that you have taken an interest in his old bike.


----------

